# red dot scopes



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone use a red dot on their pellet guns for squrrile.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Just my opinion. but red dots are not worth the package they come in. never liked red dots and never will. beam is too hard too see for me. half the time its there other half its not


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sam kegg said:


> Just my opinion. but red dots are not worth the package they come in. never liked red dots and never will. beam is too hard too see for me. half the time its there other half its not


have you ever used a quality red dot? (ultra-dot, etc..)

They are reliable and parallax free. and are proved to work well in all conditions


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

yes i have...... it may be my eyes lol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

could possibly be, i have an ultra-dot on a .375 winchester 15" encore barrel and it takes a lickin


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Tried one of the cheap ones built for pellet guns ( like $10) and it sucked. Tried a tasco model (about $30-40)and it worked well. Especially at pellet gun ranges (25 yds n less).


----------

